# MVD umwandeln



## Stelo (23. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig!

Also, mein Kumpel hat mir ein paar MVD Datein geschickt, ich hab mich bisschen im Internet schlau gemacht und weiss jetzt warum mein DVD Player die nicht abspielt! Aber kann mir jemand vieleicht sagen wie ich das z.B. in MPEG umwandeln kann?

Das wäre lieb!


Danke schon mal


mfg

<Stelo>


----------



## 27b-6 (23. November 2005)

Moin!

 Soweit ich mich erinnere ist MVD ein Format das nur von Magix Video Deluxe verwendet wird. Also schätze ich mal das dein Kumpel dieses Programm verwendet. 
 Also Kumpel kontaktieren, und als AVI, MPEG, WMV oder MOV ausgeben lassen.


----------



## chmee (24. November 2005)

Oder meintest Du MVCD ?


----------



## Stelo (24. November 2005)

nee nee ich mei nschon MVD.

hm... ok ich versuch ihn noch mal zu kontaktieren, anders geht es also nicht?


----------

